

Startup office pictures blog? - sharpshoot

Hey all, does anyone recall the URL of the blog which had cool pictures of startup offices? I happen to have lost track of it.<p>Thanks.
======
PStamatiou
I have some of my own from when i was in the SF area over the summer...
<http://paulstamatiou.com/2007/07/21/california-hq-pics/>

------
ctingom
<http://www.officesnapshots.com/>

~~~
danw
Thank you, I was also looking for this link earlier

------
toddh
I have some team room links here:
<http://www.possibility.com/Cpp/SoftDevOfficeLayout.html>

------
adnam
Here's our office in BCN:

<http://www.lamp.es/es/archivos/buscar?q=whads>

------
kirubakaran
search for:

offices look like

in <http://www.kirubakaran.com/phr0zen/>

------
_bq
digg's office is really cool. I wonder where they got that sweet sign?

------
sharpshoot
Thanks a lot!

